# Wings not browning in deep fryer??



## robb2600 (Jan 16, 2007)

I recently got a deep fryer and love wings, but every time i make them, the wings stay a pale white but start separating from the bone.  what am i doing wrong??


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2007)

What temp are you using?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with GB - sounds like your oil may be hot enough to _cook_ the wings (you can do that at a low temp - 185ºF will do it) but too low to create _browning_ - which needs to be a minimum of about 350º-375ºF.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 17, 2007)

robb2600 said:
			
		

> I recently got a deep fryer and love wings, but every time i make them, the wings stay a pale white but start separating from the bone.  what am i doing wrong??


  I have the same problem, think next time Iam going to season them well, (I do use a 350' temp.) !  Maybe 375' next time Good Luck!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2007)

Might want to use a thermometer and check the Temp of your oil...Before you drop your product...and a minute or two afterwards to see if your fryer is "recovering" to a proper fry temp. I hesitate to guess...but it sounds as if it may not be.....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2007)

you might be overloading the fryer, causing he temp to drop. try doing just a few wings at a time.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 17, 2007)

all good suggestions to a difficult problem to assess without being there.  let us know what you find out through trial and error.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 17, 2007)

*Two of the biggest reasons food doesn't properly brown are that the wings are not dry enough, and you're overloading your deep fryer.    Make sure you dry them with a paper towel before dropping into the oil, make sure your oil is the correct temp, that is 375 and don't ever overcrowd them.  If you put too many pieces into a deep fryer or skillet for that matter, you'll wind up "steaming" the pieces rather than frying them.  Food that is being sauteed or deep fried shouldn't touch each other. Try using half the amount of wings at one time, dry them thoroughly and see what happens.*


----------



## opqdan (Jan 17, 2007)

If the wings are directly from the fridge, let them sit on the counter for a half hour before deep frying them.  Also, follow the suggestions others have had and make sure that you do them in small batches.  The worst thing you can do when deep frying is to overload it.  The oil temperature will drop when you add any amount of food, too much food will cause it to drop too low to create good browning and your deep fryer may not be able to compensate for it fast enough.

What I would do is to cook the wings once through until they are almost done, then crank the heat up to 375* or as high as the oil can take without smoking.  Add the partially cooked wings back to the oil to crisp the outside, this time through the temperature drop will be much less dramatic and you may get better browning.

I can't comment on how well this works for wings, but this is the only way I have found to consistently make great french fries (fluffy and moist in the middle, crisp on the outside).

One more thing:  I would get a fry thermometer and use it to make sure that you deep fryer is reading the correct temperature.  It is possible that even with setting it at 350-375 it could be much lower, the only way you would know is with a thermometer.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 17, 2007)

all of the above 

and also fresh oil/fat doesn`t tend to brown anything very well at 1`st untill it`s been used a few times, I`ve no idea WHY this happens (or rather doesn`t).
a good test for the right temp if you don`t have a thermometer is throw a bit of bread in and see if it toasts to brown, it`s a reasonably fair indicator that you`re up to temp


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 17, 2007)

How do bars deep fry those frozen wings so good ?  I'll have to dry mine better next time, not sure if that is the problem or not.  Also will check the temp. of my oil, to make sure it is correct.  Thanks for all your help !


----------



## opqdan (Jan 17, 2007)

Retaurant deep fryers tend to be much larger and much more powerfull that the home deep fryer.  If I am cooking with 2 quarts of oil and drop in a bunch of frozen wings, I'm in trouble.  But if I am cooking in 5 gallons of hot oil there will be less oof an effect.  Plus, the commercial fryer is probably built with a much, much more powerfull heater than our personal ones.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 17, 2007)

My favorite way to brown wings is a 400 to 425 degree oven .Just coat wings with some oil and then baked the living daylights out of them turning them every 15-20 minutes.Bake them till they get real crisp.Then toss in sauce.What you are wanting to to is steam and cook off the moisture then they will start to brown .Be patient and let them bake down really really crispy.
​


----------



## petey (Jan 19, 2007)

Frozen wings in a home deep fryer is definitly a no no. 

Perdue makes "Wingettes" which is chicken wings cut into buffalo wing portions. If your supermarket will not stock this item try your local butcher. they will happily cut the wings for you.

Remove from fridge, coat in canola oil , season, & let sit at room temperature for  20 - 30 minutes then place in already heated oil at 365 deg. about 13/15 min. & they'll be done. remember, no over crowding the deep fryer.

I normally dont season my wings they go in the deep fryer naked then let them sit for about 10 minutes on the counter and then sautee them in hot sauce and butter. If you go right from the fryer to the pan they may get mushy on the outside.

Good luck, I hope this helped.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 19, 2007)

This isn't my original  post - but all of you have given  me some great tips, Thanks  !   Barb L.


----------



## robb2600 (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks for all your suggestions...i was doing it ALL wrong lol.  I was overloading the deep fryer at 400 degrees and they were frozen!  I followed your suggestions(smaller amounts, sat on the counter for a half an hour from the fridge) and they turned out beautiful!  Thanx so much!!


----------

